# let's clear stuff up



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok guys, let's make this completely first for everyone! There are two many people either screwing up their phones, followed by too many needless threads.

Ok, we need a few sceeen shots,

First, someone 100% stock! On .866

Second, someone how too the ota from stock, that never did cheesecake.

third, people who did cheesecake, and now wondering what to do... I singly suggest that u not do anything until we figure out what we can and can not do.

The point of this is to get one place, where
U can see what baseband u need to be on to take ota, and to see if your are off ota path, and possible what to do from there.
From my knowledge, if u cheesecaked I am trying to get info, because there were many leaks, those who took the a certain one, may be back on ota path

Here is my screen shot of where I am. I took leaked update, but can not remember which.
Please post yours and detail if u have cheesecaked, or taken ota...this is one we really need, to drive home the point, u needed to be stock, and received the ota from Verizon, not a leak!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody who took an update and, like you say, didn't pay attention or "forgot" what they did... is irresponsible and incompetent, at best. Sorry I'm not trying to call you out and make you feel dumb or anything, I'm just tired of seeing it pop up as people's excuses. There are also around a half dozen of these threads going on already and we don't need another one.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Anybody who took an update and, like you say, didn't pay attention or "forgot" what they did... is irresponsible and incompetent, at best. Sorry I'm not trying to call you out and make you feel dumb or anything, I'm just tired of seeing it pop up as people's excuses. There are also around a half dozen of these threads going on already and we don't need another one.


I know, and I went thru each and every one, non of them nor any where else said what the baseband is for what versions.

so instead of... "Omg help me now" threads why not get all the info in one place.

And note I'm not asking for anyone to fix my shit, im not worried about being off ota, I'm just trying to help
Im making no plea for anything.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah... well sorry for the rant... been a long day, and besides work and studying I've been helping people on forums and reading what sounds like the same crap all day from people... again, sorry, its not like me to come on and just rant (I hope, lol)


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

And I took 5.7.893 just fyi


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Yeah... well sorry for the rant... been a long day, and besides work and studying I've been helping people on forums and reading what sounds like the same crap all day from people... again, sorry, its not like me to come on and just rant (I hope, lol)


I understand, I saw the same half dozen new thread if more or less the same thing, but non of then were providing good clear way of helping our understanding what's what, so with a little help ( people posting basband and kernel) this will help people understand what to NOT do and what to do


----------

